# [SOLVED] Gentoo problem z grubem

## viggo

Witam wszystkich na forum:)

Mam problem z odpaleniem Gentoo, po instalacji zrestartowałem system i gdy pojawia się grub i chce uruchomić Gentoo pojawia się 

```
 error 15 File not
```

Wszedłem z liveCD aby edytować gruba i wygląda wpis tak

```
# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_cha$

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 30

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

#title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

#root (hd0,0)

#kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/d$

#initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

# vim:ft=conf:

```

Jednak ja mam wersje kernela 2.6.32-r7 więc zmieniłem wpisy na takie

```
# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# [url=http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_cha$]  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part= 1&chap=10#doc_cha$[/url]

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.32-r7

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.32-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/d$

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.32-gentoo-r7

# vim:ft=conf:

```

Partycje na którym jest system Gentoo wyglądają tak

```
fdisk -l

  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1           5       40131   83  Linux

/dev/sda2               6          71      530145   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3              72        1511    11566800   83  Linux

```

Sda1=boot

sda2=swap

sda3=system

Z  góry bym był wdzięczny za jakieś rady.Pozdro:)Last edited by viggo on Wed May 19, 2010 12:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 187451

```
real_root=/d$
```

Nie wiem co tam bylo, bo Ci ucielo, ale wg fstab powinno tam byc 

```
real_root=/dev/sda3
```

Moze w tym jest problem.

Ewentualnie jezeli to tez by nie dzialalo to wcisnij "c" gdy sie pojawi ekran wyboru jadra (lub zaloguj sie na livecd, zrob chroota na swojego kompa tak jak to robiles podczas instalacji i nastepnie wpisz grub) a potem w tej konsoli co sie pojawi wpisz: 

```
grub> root (hd0,0)          (Odpowiednia partycja /boot)

grub> setup (hd0)           (Instalacja GRUB-a w MBR)

grub> quit                  (lub ESC)
```

Jakby cos jeszcze nie dzialalo to pisz.

----------

## viggo

 *eclipsefan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> real_root=/d$
> ```
> ...

 

Tak tam jest właśnie 

```
real_root=/dev/sda3
```

 ucieło tylko.

Wciskałem "c"  i wpisałem to w konsoli już wczesniej ale  wyskakuje error

```
root (hd0,0)

Filesystem type is ext2fs , partition type 0x83

setup (hd0)

Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists...yes

Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists...yes

Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists...yes

Running "embed  /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)"...17 sectors are embedded.

succeeded

Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+17 p (hd0,0)/boot/grub/stage2

 /boot/grub/menu.lst...succeeded

Done.

grub>

quit

i pojawia sie

Error 27: Unrecognized command
```

 Mam to Gentoo na virtualbox, czy to może z tym ma jakiś związek?

----------

## 187451

Nie ma to zadnego zwiazku. Napisalem w nawiasie przy tym quit (lub ESC). Jezeli wybrales wersje z "c" to musisz kliknac ESC, a jak wersje z chroot to quit (ECS tez chyba wtedy dziala). Poza tym w tej konsoli jest wyrazny napis: 

```
ESC at any time exits.
```

 :Smile:  Daj znac jak poszlo.

----------

## viggo

 *eclipsefan wrote:*   

> Nie ma to zadnego zwiazku. Napisalem w nawiasie przy tym quit (lub ESC). Jezeli wybrales wersje z "c" to musisz kliknac ESC, a jak wersje z chroot to quit (ECS tez chyba wtedy dziala). Poza tym w tej konsoli jest wyrazny napis: 
> 
> ```
> ESC at any time exits.
> ```
> ...

 

Problem w tym że nic nie poszło :Sad:  , gdy chce uruchomić Gentoo znowu pojawia się ten error co pierwszym razem

```
 error 15 File not

Press any key to continue
```

A jeśli w virtualbox pisze ze są kontrolery dysku ide a ja przez pomyłke tworzyłem partycje jako sda a nie hda to to może mieć związek . Czy już sda traktowane są jako hda dyski?

----------

## 187451

Szczerze mowiac nie mam pojecia. Nigdy nie interesowalem sie virtualboxem. Skoro pojawia Ci sie wybor jadra tzn ze znajduje splashimage. Moze gdzies faktycznie popelniles blad.

Wiem ze raz pomoglo mi jeszcze to: 

```
grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab
```

ale nie mam pojecia co to robi i z czym jest zwiazane  :Cool:  Wszystko to co Ci tu podaje to jest z podrecznika instalacji przy bootloaderze. Moze przeczytaj to dokladnie a znajdziesz jakas odp.

Edit:

Obczaj tez ten link http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/grub-error-guide.xml. Przejdz do sekcji o bledzie nr 15 i poczytaj.

----------

## viggo

 *eclipsefan wrote:*   

> Szczerze mowiac nie mam pojecia. Nigdy nie interesowalem sie virtualboxem. Skoro pojawia Ci sie wybor jadra tzn ze znajduje splashimage. Moze gdzies faktycznie popelniles blad.
> 
> Wiem ze raz pomoglo mi jeszcze to: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

A jak ja instalowałem gruba to ominąłem to genkernel i może dlatego tak się teraz dzieje.

----------

## 187451

 *viggo wrote:*   

> A jak ja instalowałem gruba to ominąłem to genkernel i może dlatego tak się teraz dzieje.

 

Tzn co dokladnie ominales? (Podaj linka najlepiej do tego co ominales jezeli to jest z podrecznika.) No i czy kompilowales jadro recznie czy genkernelem?

----------

## viggo

 *eclipsefan wrote:*   

>  *viggo wrote:*   A jak ja instalowałem gruba to ominąłem to genkernel i może dlatego tak się teraz dzieje. 
> 
> Tzn co dokladnie ominales? (Podaj linka najlepiej do tego co ominales jezeli to jest z podrecznika.) No i czy kompilowales jadro recznie czy genkernelem?

 

Zrobiłem tak jak w tym linku co podałeś.Zamontowałem partycję głównego systemu plików i partycję rozruchową.Potem chroot i ponowna kompilacja jądra.

cd /boot

ls

 wyswietliło mi kernel 2.6.32-gentoo-r7

Potem dałem

```
cd /usr/src/linux/

# make menuconfig 

# make

cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

```

Potem zainstalowałem grub i niby wszystko sie zgadzało

```
nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

Sprawdze jeszcze z lilo.

----------

## 187451

Wciaz nie odpowiedziales na pytanie czym kompilowales:P Roznica jest taka ze jezeli kompilowales to na poczatku (przy instalacji pierwszej) przy pomocy genkernela to grub.confa masz dobrego, jezeli robiles to przy pomocy komendy 

```
make menuconfig
```

 to wtedy nazwa obrazu jadra i initramu jest inna, czyli chodzi o te dwie linijki 

```
kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.32-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/d$

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.32-gentoo-r7 
```

Wejdz na ta strone http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2 i zobacz ze sa dwie wersje grub.conf: jedna dla uzytkownikow genkernela, druga dla tych co kompilowali recznie. Ty teraz jak probowales naprawic ten blad kompilowales recznie. Musisz sie zdecydowac na jedno wyjscie i odpowiednio zmienic nazwy plikow w grub.conf. Jezeli nie wiesz jakie sa to wejdz do katalogu /boot i tam poszukaj tych plikow.

Mysle ze wlasnie w tym jest problem. Bo wszystko inne jest raczej dobrze. Bo on nie moze znalezc plikow jakis, i podejrzewam ze chodzi wlasnie o pliki obrazu jadra. Musisz dokladnie przeczytac handbooka odnosnie kompilowania jadra i zobaczyc czy np przy kompilacji recznej nie zapomniales przekopiowac plikow itd.

Ciezko mi mowic co masz dokladnie zrobic bo nie wiem co do tej pory robiles. Poza tym ja sam nie jestem najmocniejszy w kompilowaniu recznym jadra wiec wspomagam sie genkernelem zawsze  :Cool: 

----------

## viggo

 *eclipsefan wrote:*   

> Wciaz nie odpowiedziales na pytanie czym kompilowales:P Roznica jest taka ze jezeli kompilowales to na poczatku (przy instalacji pierwszej) przy pomocy genkernela to grub.confa masz dobrego, jezeli robiles to przy pomocy komendy 
> 
> ```
> make menuconfig
> ```
> ...

 

Na początku to kompilowałem właśnie przy pomocy 

```
make menuconfig
```

I jak wszedłem do katalogu /boot pisało właśnie to 2.6.32-gentoo-rc7. Teraz kompiluje za pomocą tego genkernela, zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie.

I chyba nie wyjdzie:( Gdy wklepuje to polecenie wyskakuje 

```
# zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/kernel-config

gzip: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory

```

----------

## 187451

Nie wiem jak Ty ale ja juz sie w tym wszystkim pogubilem  :Razz: 

1. Zauwaz ze podczas instalacji montowales katalog /proc z plyty instalacyjnej, wiec zeby to polecenie moglo zadzialac to musisz ponownie ten katalog zamontowac.

2. Ja tam bym tego nie kopiowal. Tzn mozna ale nie trzeba. Ja nigdy tego nie robie.

3. Skoro juz skompilowales jadro recznie to nie musisz kompilowac jeszcze raz genkernelem, wystarczy ze podmienisz nazwy kernela i initramu w grub.conf na takie jak masz w /boot, czyli wywalasz to 

```
/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.32-gentoo-r7

/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.32-gentoo-r7
```

i wpisujesz tam takie nazwy jakie masz. Zauwaz ze te stare wpisy zawieraja slowo "genkernel" z ktorego przeciez nie korzystales.

Wszystko brzmi skomplikowanie ale niestety poczatki zawsze sa trudne. Ja pierwszy raz instalowalem system chyba z 5 razy (od poczatku do konca).

----------

## viggo

 *eclipsefan wrote:*   

> Nie wiem jak Ty ale ja juz sie w tym wszystkim pogubilem 
> 
> 1. Zauwaz ze podczas instalacji montowales katalog /proc z plyty instalacyjnej, wiec zeby to polecenie moglo zadzialac to musisz ponownie ten katalog zamontowac.
> 
> 2. Ja tam bym tego nie kopiowal. Tzn mozna ale nie trzeba. Ja nigdy tego nie robie.
> ...

 

I za trzecim razem się udało zainstalować :Smile:  Przy użyciu genkernel, jednak grub się odpalił ,wszystko cacy wszedłem na konto roota.Ale wyskoczyło mi 

```
root block device() :: shell
```

Nie mogę utworzyć nawet usera, man portage nie działa.

----------

## 187451

 *viggo wrote:*   

> I za trzecim razem się udało zainstalować Przy użyciu genkernel, jednak grub się odpalił ,wszystko cacy wszedłem na konto roota.Ale wyskoczyło mi 
> 
> ```
> root block device() :: shell
> ```
> ...

 

Czyli normalnie pojawia Ci sie login i password i dopiero po zalogowaniu wywala ten blad? Jak tak to nie mam pojecia  :Cool: 

----------

## viggo

 *eclipsefan wrote:*   

>  *viggo wrote:*   I za trzecim razem się udało zainstalować Przy użyciu genkernel, jednak grub się odpalił ,wszystko cacy wszedłem na konto roota.Ale wyskoczyło mi 
> 
> ```
> root block device() :: shell
> ```
> ...

 

Nie, jest to root block device i jak wpisze  "shell" to tak wygląda jka bym byl na koncie roota #.Jedyne polecenia jakie dzialają wtedy to ,ls, cd, uname -a.Więc instalowałem od nowa system według tego poradnika http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap1

I nadal to samo, ten sam błąd.

----------

## 187451

Czyli zapewne laduje CI sie system ekstremalnie krotko, i pojawia sie gdzies jakis blad na czerwono (tzn czerwone wykrzykniki). Podobny blad mi sie pojawial jak zle wpisalem "real_root" w konfiguracji gruba. Tylko nie instaluj juz od nowa wszystkiego tylko podmontuj partycje /boot z livecd i wyedytuj plik. Ale co zmienic to CI nie powiem bo nie wiem  :Laughing: 

----------

## viggo

 *eclipsefan wrote:*   

> Czyli zapewne laduje CI sie system ekstremalnie krotko, i pojawia sie gdzies jakis blad na czerwono (tzn czerwone wykrzykniki). Podobny blad mi sie pojawial jak zle wpisalem "real_root" w konfiguracji gruba. Tylko nie instaluj juz od nowa wszystkiego tylko podmontuj partycje /boot z livecd i wyedytuj plik. Ale co zmienic to CI nie powiem bo nie wiem 

 

Dokładnie czerwone wykrzykniki

```
>>Activating mdev

>>Determining root device...

[b]!![/b]Could not find the root block device in.

Please specify another value or: press Enter for the same, type "shell" for a shell, or "q" to skip...

root block device() :: _
```

Próbowałem juz z różnymi opcjami tam dopisać do gruba nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf

```
kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3

i z tym real_rootflags=/dev/sda3
```

I nadal to samo:(

----------

## 187451

A pokaz fstab i calego grub.conf

----------

## viggo

 *eclipsefan wrote:*   

> A pokaz fstab i calego grub.conf

 

Prosze fstab

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/BOOT               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/ROOT               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/SWAP               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

i grub.conf

```
# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.32-r7

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.32-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.32-gentoo-r7

# vim:ft=conf:
```

----------

## Garrappachc

Nie obczajam fstaba.

----------

## 187451

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Nie obczajam fstaba.

 

 :Smile:  Kolega zupelnie nic w nim nie zmienil po prostu.

Dla przykladu moj fstab:

```
# <fs>      <mountpoint>            <type>      <opts>                        <dump/pass>

/dev/sda5   /boot                   ext3      defaults,noatime                     1 2

/dev/sda6   none                    swap      sw                                   0 0

/dev/sda7   /                       ext3      noatime                              0 1

/dev/sda3   /home/kuba/Dokumenty    ntfs-3g   user,noatime,locale=pl_PL.UTF-8      0 0

/dev/sr0    /mnt/cdrom              auto      noauto,user                          0 0

/dev/dvd    /mnt/dvd                auto      noauto,user                          0 0

shm         /dev/shm                tmpfs     nodev,nosuid,noexec                  0 0
```

Generalnie chodzi o to zebys sobie zamiast tego ROOT SWAP i BOOT napisal te partycje ktore masz. No i pamietaj o tym zeby w sekcji <type> podac taki system plikow jaki sobie zrobiles przy instalacji.

----------

## viggo

 *eclipsefan wrote:*   

>  *Garrappachc wrote:*   Nie obczajam fstaba. 
> 
>  Kolega zupelnie nic w nim nie zmienil po prostu.
> 
> Dla przykladu moj fstab:
> ...

 

Mam teraz taki wspis w /etc/fstab

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

/dev/sda1   /boot                   ext2      defaults,noatime                     1 2

/dev/sda2   none                    swap      sw                                   0 0

/dev/sda3   /                       ext3      noatime                              0 1

shm         /dev/shm                tmpfs     nodev,nosuid,noexec                  0 0

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

#/dev/BOOT               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

#/dev/ROOT               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

#/dev/SWAP               none            swap            sw              0 0

#/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

#shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

I nadal ten sam błąd, więc już nie wiem co jest nie tak:(

----------

## soban_

U mnie grub wyglada w ten sposob:

```
soban@SoBaN-PC ~ $ cat /boot/grub/grub.conf 

default 0

timeout 8

splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Linux - Gentoo ;-)

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda3 vga=0x34A video=vesafb,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=silent,fadein,theme:emerge-world console=tty1 quiet

initrd (hd0,2)/boot/initramfs-bootsplash

title Windows - 7

root (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

makeactive

```

 W fstabie zas:

```
/dev/sda3               /               ext4            noatime         0 1
```

I wszystko ladnie dziala, sprobuj moze zamiast sda podac hda (root=/dev/sda3)?

----------

## viggo

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> U mnie grub wyglada w ten sposob:
> 
> ```
> soban@SoBaN-PC ~ $ cat /boot/grub/grub.conf 
> 
> ...

 

Zrezygnowałem całkowicie z instalacji Gentoo pod virtualboxem i zainstalowałem normalnie na dysku. Już bez uzycia genkernela i wszystko działa.Pozdrawiam  :Smile: 

----------

## 187451

Dobrym zwyczajem jest dopisanie [SOLVED] w nazwie tematu, zeby inni nie mysleli ze trzeba pomagac lub by potomni szukali tu rozwiazania.

----------

## soban_

 *viggo wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*   U mnie grub wyglada w ten sposob:
> 
> ```
> soban@SoBaN-PC ~ $ cat /boot/grub/grub.conf 
> 
> ...

  Ja uzywam z grubem gentoo na virtualboxe i wszystko ladnie dziala. [SOLVED]?

----------

